# My bangais have eggs...



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, Im new to this forum. I have been on chameleon and dart frog forums for years. My bangai cardinals in my 60 gallon community tank have decided to breed. My male is carrying eggs, and I don't know how long he has had them. I know that I don't have time to cycle another tank before he is going to spit out the babies, so do you think that I can use a breeder net inside the tank for them? Also, should I seperate him since he isn't eating and allow him to eat before I put him back with the female because I've heard that they will breed again immediately after he releases them? Do urchins eat coraline algae? Do the babies grow fast? I'm trying to prepare myself for this, I wasn't expecting them to even be a pair. Thanks...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

hmm, im not sure if a breeding net would work as flow may be too strong, you can try it. you can also set up a seperate tank with sponge filter/bubbler that is uncycled, just do small water changes every 2 days or so.
i personally wouldnt move him as this may stress him, if you feel you can be devoted to caring for the spawn please do some more online research on this, if you are un-aware wild caught bangaii fish are being over harvested so it is good news yours have mated.

and yes urchins will munch on coraline


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

They grow kinda fast. i don't know too much about it, but my local club has a memeber that mated some a while back and continue to this day. I'll send you a link to the PDA from my Local Club. 

The info is on the 3 page and it's just up your alley
http://www.dfwmas.org/NewsLetter/dfwmas_newsletter2008_07.pdf 

Congratz! I've always wanted to breed Clowns. I have a pair now that are mated... we'll see.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Here's the rest of the article in the next month

http://www.dfwmas.org/NewsLetter/dfwmas_newsletter2008_08.pdf


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

The one above this is part 3 the first i sent is part 2 and this is part 1
http://www.dfwmas.org/NewsLetter/dfwmas_newsletter2008_05.pdf

out of order i'm sorry.


----------



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> if you feel you can be devoted to caring for the spawn please do some more online research on this, if you are un-aware wild caught bangaii fish are being over harvested so it is good news yours have mated.


I have raised killies from eggs and many other species of freshwater fish including mouth brooding cichlids, so Im definately going to try to raise these. I have plenty of cyclopese and small food around. Since I noticed I have done research on these guys, and they sound like they might be pretty simple. I just never thought that i would actually get a saltwater fish to breed. I thought that the current might be an issue. I have plenty of tanks sitting around so I will try the sponge filter method. Thanks for the input.

Thanks for the links Kellsindell, great info. I will post pics if I am successfull in getting babies.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Sweet, can't wait to see them.


----------



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, so I haven't posted here for a few weeks so I will updat on what is happening. I seperated my male and made a fake urchin. For some reason he started spitting out the babies a few at a time but they were premature. I made a makeshift egg tumbler and moved them into it as he spit them out. I managed to keep around 5 alive and they are quickly absorbing their yolk sacs. I took a couple of great photos of them that I will put on here when I get home later today. He still looks like he has a few and I have offered him food but he hasn't accepted any yet. If he spits out more I will move them with the others and I will keep him isolated so he can eat for a couple of weeks before I reintroduce him back into the main tank. I know as soon as I put him back the female will fill his mouth with eggs again. Im excited to see these guys grow. I will photograph their progress.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Very exciting. Looking forward to pics! :-D


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That's totally awesome. I hope the articles i sent you helped a bit. Congrats... i guess there's no shipment to TX in a few months:roll:


----------



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

Kellsindell said:


> That's totally awesome. I hope the articles i sent you helped a bit. Congrats... i guess there's no shipment to TX in a few months:roll:


Haha, the articles helped a lot, thanks again! I've never tried to ship fish but there's a first time for everything. I have shipped plenty of reptiles and amphibians in the past though so it probably wouldn't be too bad.

Here are a couple of pics that I took. I apologize for taking so long, there is a lot going on at my house.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

wow, so you are going to try to raise the fry?

i give you much respect as this fish is being overharvested from the wild.


----------



## Jerm (Jan 5, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> wow, so you are going to try to raise the fry?
> 
> i give you much respect as this fish is being overharvested from the wild.


Yeah, I have them in their own tank and am hatching brine shrimp daily. Hopefully I can get them on frozen food in a month or so. The male still has some babies in his mouth and when he spits them out i will put them in with these guys. I will wait a couple of weeks before I introduce him back to the female and let him eat because I hear that she will fill his mouth again as soon as they are back together. I feel like I could be overrun with these if I have success with raising them, lol.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That is so amazing! I'm glad you've had such success :-D


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That's so awesome... the shipping not the raising... JK JK, congrats and i'm really glad they helped you. I can't wait to see some more developement. If they are like clowns, it won't be too much longer before you can feed them frozen foods. Much luck and i can't wait to see them free flowing from you and maybe you can repopulate the oceans... :-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

over run? ill be glad to take a few off your hands lol. and ontop of that im sure you can trade them into a reputable fish store for credit when they are full size.

def. well done.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I was about to say, getting overrun shouldn't be a problem. You shouldn't have a problem finding other reefers who want them or a store that would be happy to have them. This is something I'd like to get involved in on down the line.


----------

